
“I could build that in five minutes ” - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/08/i-could-build-that-in-five-minutes/
======
LarryMade2
The one I got "Couldn't you do it in Wordpress faster?"

------
simonblack
"Go ahead, show me how it's done."

